# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for June 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Walk through a mushroom patch

Advanced Task - Use pyrokinesis*
*pyrokinesis - ability to control and create fire with the mind

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun all.

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, at least half of it was my idea!!

Damn, I wanted to see other people become heartless (heartless mushroom)  :Sad:   That would be fun!!!! Oh well, fire is it...  I think pyrokinesis is easier than morphing into another being!!!

I completed last task on the night of the 2nd... so I must beat my record and complete it on the night to the 31st to the 1st or the 1st to the 2nd!!!  That's a though record to beat, but I must do it!!!!!!   Then, I will become the heartless mushroom cuz its fun (by the way, if someone dares to enter my dream I want to advice that the mushroom that I will become has protection from all elements, the one I posted in the other thread is the Black Fungus, immune to everything... so not using pyrokinesis on me cuz it won't work!!!!  (Specially advised to those who hate mushrooms)

----------


## ninja9578

Go for it, it's always nice to already have your wings when the month starts.  I've done that a few times, maybe I'll do one of these tonight  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

I Did not know I could do the tasks already  ::D:   Awesome!!!  Then I will try tonight!  Count it completed tonight or very soon  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun all.

----------


## VincentNex

The advanced task was one I was planning to do anyway. Maybe I'll walk though a mushroom patch setting things on fire. 2 birds with 1 stone ya know.

----------


## Hazel

I didn't know this was a task, and I tried it this morning... and failed miserably. I've never been able to control fire in dreams. Water and earth will will work all the time, but fire? I guess it's just not my element.





> Of course, one of the DCs gets really ticked off at me. She ignores the jetstream of water going into her face and angrily approaches, attacking with surprising speed. Yay, now I get to try a more dangerous spell! "Incerefy!" I yell, but she doesn't burst into flames like she's supposed to. Too bad I can't think of that other one, the one that starts with a V... I try the spell several more times, but it just won't work. ((Come to think of it, I've NEVER been able to use fire. I blame Leroy for this.))I'm really more concerned with why I can't get this spell to work than I am with being attacked.

----------


## Zezarict

Advanced seems a little easy, but i'll do them both, i'll have more trouble with the basic

----------


## monkeyking

DJ link in my sig.  Not much more to last night.  I was hoping to teach man fire _and_ use pyrokinesis, but I guess I had to get permission first.

I'm in a dark house and there is a presence there. I know the person from somewhere, but this time he feels old. I cannot ever see him. There is a painting of a fire on the wall that seems to illuminate the dark room from within. I telepathically tell the man I wish to control fire and suddenly I am scrutinizing the painting as if with a looking glass. I'm making the fire glow white hot in places and grow cold in others. I'm shaping the fire and fixing it's intensity. It has become a mighty efreet, trapped not in a bottle, but in the piece of art, is the piece of art. Telepathically the man asks me "Do you dare release the djinni?" I can feel the anguish of the trapped fire being and it is fairly intense for a minute.


There was much conversation after that which I cannot remember.

----------


## Max ツ

Easy squeezy!! Will definitely complete within 5 or 6 days...   :tongue2: 
I can already control fire, but mushroom patch will be harder to find.  ::D:

----------


## XeL

I like these tasks. Good job.

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Advanced was already a goal of mine, Basic... Will try. Hopefully I can get Orange-Named

----------


## Max ツ

Behold!! The first one EVER to complete a task so soon!!   :tongue2: 

Anyways, the time here is 4:15 in the morning, and I just woke up from a lucid. I was able to WILD directly after going to bed because I was VERY tired and had been awake for 23 hours or so, and my body went into sleep paralysis a LOT quicker than normal. But the dream in which I did the task was an FA AFTER the WILD dream.

Non-Lucid Lucid

'Wow!", I think. "Great WILD. I had better write it down in my DJ in case I forget it."
I take out my DJ notebook beside the bed, and turn on the lamp beside my bed. It doesn't work. I try again, but still no go. What the heck. I will just write a few key words in my mobile.
I take out my mobile from my pocket. I open it up. There are all sorts of weird shapes and symbols written. Wait a minute, this thing is not even the model I own!
I become lucid. Just to be sure, I pinch my nose. The RC feels kind of weird, and I feel like I am not pressing it too much. But then I squeeze my nose with full force, and found out that I could still breathe!! My lucidity increased further. I looked around. I was not in a lush forest, with thick trees.
I slowly get up, and start to walk around. I suddenly remember the task of the month. Oh yeah! I search for it, but I find no mushroom patch.
No matter. I take a "seed" out of my pocket, and plant it in the ground. Instantly, about 20 or so mushrooms, all with small stems, thick, ball-like heads, and a pulsating green color, sprung out from the ground. Cool.
I started to walk through them, avoiding touching them. I am not really fond of mushrooms. In the middle of the patch, one of the mushroom opens it's "mouth" and bites my leg. It was painful. Without thinking, I activated my magic. Black rings appeared around my wrists. (look in my DJ to get the whole description, I have used magic before like this) Instinctively, I touch the "fire" symbol that was revolving around inside the ring. (again, look in my DJ to figure it out.) In a split second, flames of abnormal size roar up from my hands. Wait a minute, I had to walk THROUGH the patch.
Dammit. I gather up the courage and skip across to the patch's other side. Then, I use the flames that had build up in my hands, and blast the whole patch away. It leaves a huge crater there.
(somehow, the whole landscape had changed to th inside of an office building.  ::?: )

I forcibly woke myself up here, because I tend to forget the things I do early in a lucid.
Man, I am really tired now. With the typing outta the way, I'm gonna go back to bed. Perhaps I can WILD again?

EDIT : Going to write the full dreams in my DJ tomorrow.

----------


## PercyLucid

Hahahaha good job, but I completed the task last month as soon as you, so you are the second one ever  ::D:  

Sorry  ::lol::

----------


## Max ツ

> Hahahaha good job, but I completed the task last month as soon as you, so you are the second one ever  
> 
> Sorry



Bummer.  :Sad: 


EDIT : Can't sleep again. Woke myself up too much. *sigh*

----------


## PercyLucid

I never go to the computer, I just jot them on my paper journal and in the morning here.

Tonight I will complete it, I want my wings back!

----------


## PercyLucid

I want to note that I completed both last night!!!

I must go now but I will copy all my dreams from last night from my paper DJ to the DV one (quite a few) I was not able to beat my record but at least, I did it as soon as last month.  I will upload my dream her as well later.

I knew a couple of days off work would recharge my lucidity battery  ::D:

----------


## Max ツ

Uh, where are my precious wings????  I want wings!!!!   ::lol::

----------


## Perlinfalcon

I'm pretty new to lucid dreaming, but I think giving the TOTM a try will be good practice for my dream control. I never got a chance to try last month's because I wanted to get other fun things done first (flying, shapeshifting).

So I tried the advanced task last night during a DEILD and failed. But I gave it a good shot!

The patterns on my eyelids became an intricate carpet sitting in front of me on a table. I reached out and touched the carpet to hold onto the dreamscape, then looked around at the room. I rubbed my hands together to stabilize and it worked pretty well. I still drifted in and out of SP and dream for a while until I found myself in the back of a car listening to the driver tell a really boring story. I said, "you know, this is my dream, so just shut up," and I got out of the car.

I was in a junkyard. There were big piles of junk around me. I remembered I wanted to try pyrokenesis. So I focused on a pile of junk in front of me, built up some heat in my hands, and pushed it out toward the garbage. Nothing happened. I tried a couple more times with nothing more than a tiny bit of smoke.

I wondered if there was a pill I could take that would make me able to create fire. Of course! Dragon bone would work. At this point I was in a house looking through a medicine cabinet. No dragon bone. But I knew there was a dragon skull on display in one of the back rooms! So I got a glass of water and started looking for the back room. I found what seemed like a promising room- it was sunlit and set up like a museum with things in glass cases. I found the skull in one of the cases, but as I went to open the case, the dream faded.

I got back into the dream a couple of times but never succeeded in opening the case. Then I got distracted by more important things like dream sex ;-P

So no success at the pyrokenesis. Any suggestions from advanced pyros out there? Maybe I should find a plasmid vending machine from Bioshock.

----------


## PercyLucid

I did my homework!!!

I could not beat my record, but at least, I completed the dreams as soon as last month.  Here it comes





> 03.06.2010Mushrooms growing indoors and lava hands (MILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was in an apartment with some friends.  I think we were talking about dreams.  It was a big apartment with wooden floor.  I became lucid without performing any RC.  The image was pretty clear and I knew I was lucid, so I did not find necessary a RC.
> 
> I remembered the Task of the Month.  I was happy because the basic task was something I suggested.  I was still indoors and I saw no mushrooms.  I took a small seed from my pocket.  It was round.  My wife told me that the seed was not going to work in the wooden floor.  I knew it would so I threw it and after a few seconds, some mushrooms spawned.  They were small white mushrooms.  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Burke

Completed the advanced one after a little bit of trying. I had to use it on a zombie who attacked me in Mexico. Then helped some guy at his campsite  :smiley:  Dream journal post #10:

Clicky

----------


## iadr

*Fire - Starting In A BBQ Grill With My Hand (WILD)*
Having this power in this lucid that allows me to shoot fire out of my right hand. Extending my hand toward this BBQ grill and starting a blazing fire that is so large that it begins to concern me as I'm thinking it could catch the house on fire. Pulling my hand back toward me which shrinks the fire down to a more manageable size.

----------


## MadMonkey

I suppose pyrokinesis can't be that hard, I'm already prety good at telekinesis. If I happen on a patch of mushrooms I'll walk through them and I bet it would be funny to make them come alive with little faces and arms and legs and we can have a parade of happy dancing mushrooms then I'll torch them.  ::D:

----------


## sleepingsheep

i really like the idea of this months tasks and plan on trying to complete both of them;
although they were already two of my goals. Except instead of mushroom patch, a mushroom forest  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

> I suppose pyrokinesis can't be that hard, I'm already pretty good at telekinesis. If I happen on a patch of mushrooms I'll walk through them and I bet it would be funny to make them come alive with little faces and arms and legs and we can have a parade of happy dancing mushrooms then I'll torch them.



Life mushrooms?  My signature might help you then.

PD:  LudidMax and I want our wings  ::D:  (both tasks completed and posted on previous page of this thread)

Edit:  One wing this month?  I completed both!!!  ::lol::

----------


## Max ツ

> PD:  LudidMax and I want our wings  (both tasks completed and posted on previous page of this thread)
> 
> Edit:  One wing this month?  I completed both!!!



Yeah. I was wondering the same. We both just got only one wing!!  :Pissed: 
Hey, Percy! Wanna team up and...........uh.......have some........fun with ninja, for not giving us our badges?  :tongue2:  You know what I mean. RETRIBUTION!!!!!! ::evil::  ::evil::  :mwahaha:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Yeah. I was wondering the same. We both just got only one wing!! 
> Hey, Percy! Wanna team up and...........uh.......have some........fun with ninja, for not giving us our badges?  You know what I mean. RETRIBUTION!!!!!!



Mhuahahahahah yeah yeah, I know what do you mean!!!!  Let's team up and rebel!!!!!  ::D:  ::evil::  ::hijack::

----------


## pllplp

I completed the advanced task: (pyrokinesis)

I was walking around this house and looked at a couple of bed rooms trying to find which would be mine. I saw a room with a bunch of bunk beds in and I went to find a friend of mine and ask if he really expected me to share a room with like 40 other people. I found him and was gonna ask but realized it didn't make sence and became lucid.  I stood for a second and thought wasn't there something I was supposed to do. Ohh stand on my head. So I did a little handstand flip. Then it hit me, no that was from a while ago I need to fire bend. So I looked around and found a candle burning and focused on the flame getting bigger. Then I decided I needed to make my own fire. I concentrated on my palms and the got really hot and I could feel the fire in my hands. Then I went around shooting fire out of my palms. Then I decided to control some water that was in a fountain nerby. I started pushing and pulling the water and it was moving. I did some water bending moves with throwing the water around and turned some of it into ice. Then I went to earth bend, I started to sort of stomp around and cause the ground to move and change. Then I stoped and tried to think about how I could air bend. I created a sort of spinning sawblade disk of wind. I was gonna throw it at something but I woke up.

----------


## Max ツ

> Mhuahahahahah yeah yeah, I know what do you mean!!!!  Let's team up and rebel!!!!!




okay then.  ::D:  Anybody who posts after this will officially have the crap beaten out of him in his next dream.   ::sniper::  ::twisted::  :Dead Horse:  ::tomato::  :split: 
As for ninja............we have something 'special' for him. Don't we?  :Thinking:

----------


## Puffin

I completed the advanced task last night! I find controlling fire to be fairly easy.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=4#pyrokinesis

Excerpt from the entry:




> I was in a friend's house. The floor throughout the entire place was dark brown hardwood, polished nicely, and the walls were beige. It looked like a fairly modern house; the living room contained two dark burgundy leather sofas and a loveseat, and a brick fireplace, slightly misshapen. I was walking around looking for my cat, Meepy. I found her eventually though, which was good. I was picking up large vases and even the couches looking for her, and found her underneath a large tan vase, more round than tall. How could she be hiding under a vase? Maybe she flattened herself out. I dunno. This didn't occur to me for a while, and then finally *I became lucid. 
> 
> I decided to finally attempt the Advanced Task for June, creating and controlling fire, also known as pyrokinesis. This would be easy, I knew, because I had done it before. I used my usual spin-around-to-summon technique to summon a cigarette, sizzling on the hardwood, and then used telekinesis to make it float in the air. Just to have a bit of fun, I sat down cross-legged as the cigarette floated up, and I began to float too. It took a bit of effort to keep myself up, but it worked. Both I and the object were floating now, and I was still floating as I held my hands out, pulling a stream of fire from the cigarette, reeling it in using a pulling gesture. It touched my hands and it looked more orange than red, now.*
> 
> I eventually lost lucidity, going on to sit on the ground, petting Meepy. After doing this for a little bit, I went to where the fireplace was to find someone sitting on the brick, crying. He looked up and I realized it was one of my friends. "Why are you sad?" I asked, sitting down beside him. "I don't know," he told me.

----------


## hgld1234

I want to try walking through mushrooms, then setting them alight  :smiley: .

----------


## Optim

I was so close last night. I was walking in the forest when I saw a mushroom patch. The mushroom patch reminded me of the ToTM and I became lucid. I was about to run through it and while blazing fire out of my hands, but the excitement of completing the task woke me up.  :Oh noes:  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Should be all caught up in a little bit, nice job  :wink2:

----------


## Max ツ

hey ninja!! what's up with only one wing this time, man?
Do we have to do the tasks in a separate dream or did me and percy somehow not fulfill the requirements?   ::?:

----------


## PercyLucid

> hey ninja!! what's up with only one wing this time, man?
> Do we have to do the tasks in a separate dream or did me and percy somehow not fulfill the requirements?



Yeah!!!  ::D:   ::lol:: 

I've spent last month with both pairs of wings... now all my weight is over one pair only, not fair!!  :Oh noes:

----------


## Cacophony

*So, I did the mushroom patch one, but in the dream I remembered it as being a mushroom forest. I hope that still counts 





			
				When I got to a desirable height I began to even out and look down at the world. It looked very strange. There were lots of towns and cities, oceans, beaches, forests, etc. They all seemed so jumbled together though, like pieces of a puzzle that had to be rearranged. I tried playing around with arranging the bits of ground into a more aesthetically pleasing way. I remembered that I wanted to do the task of the month again and began scanning the ground for a good place. As I descended I was somewhat disappointed that there wasn't a mushroom forest. Upon further inspection, I glanced down and saw small mushrooms emerging from the ground. I took my hand and put it over one of the mushrooms, slowly bringing it up. It began growing, slowly at first, and then got much larger. I tried doing different arm motions around me to make all the mushrooms larger. They were the red mushrooms with white polka dots. I found one that was a lot taller than I was and catapulted myself on top of it. I found it was very springy and had a very strange consistency. It was almost like a memory foam trampoline.
			
		


*

----------


## Ayrwen

God, why did it have to be pyrokinesis!!! I can do everything else - telekinesis, water magic, earth magic, heck, even air magic, but through these years as much as I tried I have never been able to create the damn fire! And I've only controlled it for 2 or so times, when I took the fire in my palm from an existing fire...  :Sad:

----------


## Raven Knight

Hmmm... I know where to find some nice shrooms, and starting a fire isn't a problem, I'll definitely be doing the tasks this month.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Genin

*Advanced task complete!*  ::banana:: 

WBTB/WILD
I fell through my bed and kept falling down towards the ground far below. The weather was clear and the sun was shining. It was a wonderful feeling but I didnt really dare to move just yet so I kept falling. I didnt want to wake myself up by accidentally moving in real life. I hit the ground quite hard and I began to move a little. I had landed in the grass and I was surrounded by appartment buildings. I had now left my body completely and could move around freely. The first thing I wanted to do was to complete TOTM. To create fire was something new to me so it was quite interesting. I smashed my hands together to see if it that could work, nothing. I focused up, and began visuallizing fire. Then I snapped my fingers together and a small but stable flame of fire was coming out of my hand. I did the same thing with my other hand. I believe the task is finished here? The dream continued as I wanted to get better at using fire, I flew around asking ppl to teach me. At best I managed to create a flame of fire that covered my hand which I threw away in an attempt to shoot it. I also took a "piece" of fire from a bbq fire some older ppl had lit that I found and held the flame in my hand. Oh, and I also found an "Expert" (there was a sign saying expert) in the dream. Unfortunately I woke up before I got anything out of it. lol

----------


## SkinnyBill

> Well, at least half of it was my idea!!
> Damn, I wanted to see other people become heartless (heartless mushroom)   That would be fun!!!! Oh well, fire is it...  I think pyrokinesis is easier than morphing into another being!!!



 Lol kingdom hearts rocks. i always wanted a KH lucid. i have had a few KH dreams but not lucid :-( love your siggy btw

----------


## dark_grimmjow

If we do it Roy Mustang style, would it be considered pyrokinesis? The way he does it on Full Metal Alchemist. He snaps his fingers creating a spark and then using the spark to ignite the air. Or do we have to do it purely mental with no physical movement?

----------


## Optim

*ToTM COMPLETE*

Can also be found in my DJ! Here it is!

Dream 2: Zombie Barbeque

Blue is non-lucid
Red is lucid

I was walking my dog down the street on a beautiful day. It changed from a sunny day to a storm filled night. I suddenly became lucid. I start to look around and the happy faces that were once around me have transformed to zombies! One of them bites my dog, but he is somewhat immune and instead of transforming into a zombie, he transformed into Cerberus.I hopped onto his back and I felt this power run through my body. I suppose that because Cerberus is the dog of the Underworld, that is why I suddenly felt this insane control over fire. The zombies charged at us all at once. I began to shoot fireballs from my hands and they burned at Cerberus' feet.I continued to shoot fireballs from my hands as I remembered the ToTM. I felt happy that I was completing the advanced task, but wished that I could have walked on mushrooms for the basic task. Before my eyes there were mushrooms and I began to walk over them with Cerberus. Suddenly the mushrooms came together and made one big zombie that resembled Cerberus and I, but in mushroom zombie form. I tried to burn him but he somehow thrived off of this fire. I charged at him with Cerberus and bit his head off. His head sprouted into some sort of tentacle thing. The tentacles wrapped around Cerberus and I but I decided that this was my last chance to do anything. I ran up and grabbed the tentacle. I set fire to the tentacle and watched as it burned to nothing. Then I woke up. ToTM complete!

----------


## sol

Just completed the Advanced Task.

Do NP, then look at a letterbox number to confirm, its 25, then becomes 26.  I'm now lucid!

The scenery was dull, thought of teleporting but decided against it. I consider punching the brick letterbox to see what it would be like, then thought nah.  I remember wanting to do pyrokinesis, so I tried to find something bright.  I found a lamp in someone's frontyard.  I raised my hand and tried to make it burst into flames.  I managed a small flame, it kept shifting its shape before finally stopping in the form of a candle.  I then wanted to summon it into my hand, tried a few times, then finally, the fire flew into  it.  It sat burning in my hand for a while, then went out.

----------


## AnthonyMo

Woah!! I did pyrokenisis, In my second last post in my dream journal i was fighting Egyptians and i started a war, I was standing on a cliff and sent a fireball to teh egyptains and lit half of them on fire, isnt that cool" But i dont think it counts because i didnt read the task of the month before starting that dream,, Oh well interesting experience anyways, Read my journal for proof

" Im in egypt trying to get some artifacts, eventually I get them and watch a big war between some people in metal and like egyptians, I shoot a fireball kind of thing at the egyptians and a quarter of them catch on fire.. I think about whats going on. By this point it felt I had already been dreaming for atleast 50 mins, I started thinking about how I would remember this stuff,"

----------


## jpmcruiser

I'll try doing this, but I haven't even lucid dreamed yet, and plus i've been procrastinating on my dream journals  :tongue2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm getting a late start, but this month's tasks sound too good to miss.  I'm on it  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

I figured I'd do them both last night, and I would have succeeded if the basic task was "Go Wake-boarding" like I thought it was in-dream. 

Oh well. 

Here's the advanced one:

08.06.2010June Adv. ToTM Completion (DILD)
★★★★☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My body lifts into the air as the elevator plunges into a free-fall. _Alright, don't panic. I can control the speed of my decent via Flight.

__Oh, right, that means I'm dreaming._ So, enacting my plan, I Fly down in tandem with the elevator. Unfortunately, the pull of gravity turns out to be a little too strong, and now I have less than a second to right myself before the inevitable impact. Luckily, I pull it off, and my feet and legs take the full brunt of of the blow.

Prying open the elevator door with my bare hands, I walk out into the lobby. High profile contractors are still streaming in through the sliding-glass doors. _What was my goal for tonight again? Pyrokinesis, wasn't it? Yeah, that sounds about right. 

_My plans set, I raise my hands to either side of me. Then, pulling from my Heroes archetypes, I create a good sized orange flame in each one and begin to light the room ablaze. Jettisons of fire expelled from my palms and caught on the walls and ceiling. The DCs didn't really seem to notice.

After the room was burning sufficiently, I felt the need for higher levels of destruction. Waving my arms around as if I were Fire Bending, I manage to increase the size and strength of the fire on one wall. Heading over to it, I bask in the heat of my creation. I say something along the lines of, "It is not the fire that warms me, it is I who warms the fire." Then, I take a bite out of a nearby sandal. It was delicious.

----------


## Supernova

> I didn't know this was a task, and I tried it this morning... and failed miserably. I've never been able to control fire in dreams. Water and earth will will work all the time, but fire? I guess it's just not my element.



Idea, do the mushroom patch, and find a mushroom that gives you pyrokenesis when you eat it.

Awesome tasks, I'll have to try the pyrokenesis next time I'm lucid.

----------


## Raven Knight

:bravo:  Way to go, Mzzkc!  :bravo:

----------


## ninja9578

Holy crap, lots of people are doing htis one  ::D:

----------


## LiveInTheDream

*ADVANCED TASK COMPLETED!*

Well, it's been a while since I've done one of these, but here I am again! I hadn't necessarily even intended to do either of these tasks since both are rather simple (in my estimation), but hey, last night the mood struck, so why not?  ::lol:: 

A quote from my dream journal:





> Since I was already Neo, I bent low to the ground, which sent small waves out from under me, just before I shot straight up into the sky, phasing right through the ceiling to get there.
> 
> "Let's see, what was that task of the month? Oh yes. Pyrokinesis. I think I'll skip on the mushroom patch...Neo just doesn't seem to fit in that scene."
> 
> I reached my hands up over my head and formed a large flame in between them. Since I had nothing better to burn, I threw it down towards the store I'd just been in and watched it explode as I continued to feed fire into it from the palms of my hands.



Thank you, thank you, it was nothing... :Fame:

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job  ::D:

----------


## Glorfindel_III

Been wanting to get a Task done for a while now, and during my WBTB this morning I managed to get them both = )

I was walking back from where i used to get dropped off the bus from college at, and saw a pile of school bags lying on the ground beside the road, as I went over I saw lots of money around them as well, all in coins. I started to pick it all up and wondered where it came from, I came to the conclusion that some kids from the local primary school (right near where i was) must have had their bags stolen and dumped here. I continue up the street to where we live and my Dad's there, I tell him that someone from the primary school must be robbing kids and he says something to the effect of: "I don't care". I'm quite dumbstruck from this reaction and continue... "But they're probably being bullied". "So, they probably deserve it!".

I start to get quite upset at this and then think, hang on, Dad's nothing like this, I wonder if i'm dreaming? (this is actually the first time i can think of that someones actions have caused me to become lucid)

I do the 'hold your nose and breath' RC just to double check, and then go flying off down the road, while Dad 'frisbees' Rubbish bin lids at me and i dodge them (wierd i know). 

I fly into one of our paddocks (we live on a farm) and wonder what to do with myself now that I'm lucid. There's some Bulls around so i say to myself, hey, lets headbutt one!

I crouch down, imagine my head as a solid metal object, and charge the thing. Just as I get towards it, the bull goes 'Baaaaa' (species confused bull it seems) and just as I'm about to hit it, it gets blasted away without me actually feeling any collision. I'm wondering what to do next when I remember the lucid task. 

Mushrooms! Since mushrooms actually naturally grow on our farm occasionally it's not hard to picture it, I then walk through the gate and see a ring of them on the ground, which I walk through and then eat one.This old lady comes out of nowhere and starts talking to me, she's wierd, like a troll or something, and I then remember the 2nd task and decide to try and flamethrower her. I clasp my hands out and conjure fire in them then try and direct it at her, but it gets taken away by the wind a bit and isn't really that powerful. The old lady says something like "I can only do fire crystals too" as I manipulate the flame into a more 'powerful' shape, but just then my alarm goes off in real life and I wake up. 

Pretty happy to have great lucidity and get 2 of my tasks done, will have to aim for some of the Yearly ones later in the month = )

----------


## Eldraziking187

I will try both tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Dempa

Last night, I was able to complete the advanced Lucid Task. But the thing is, it was an accident.
I didn't realise until after I summoned fire that it was in fact the Lucid task of the month.
So anyway here is the dream.

I was skating on my skateboard down the motorway towards my Dad's work (which is a caryard) in the pouring rain. I just kept skating until I finally arrived. As I skated to the entrance of the work, I noticed that the tall fences with barbed wire on them had half fallen down, like they were on 45 degree angles. This made it completely impossible to get inside to see my Father. Then all of a sudden, I realised that this made no logical sense and that it must be a dream! I was completely positive that it was a dream because of the feeling of my surroundings (If that makes sense). I contemplated whether to do a reality check but then decided that it's a good habit to form so I blocked my nose and tried to breath, which to no suprise suceeded. I then decided that it should be easy to get through this fence and see my Father with my now Lucid state. So I proceeded to form the "Scissor" action with my hand and tried to cut through the fence. I mustn't have believed in it fully because it did nothing. I then decided that burning down the fences should be an easy way in. So I closed my eyes, focused as hard as I could on summoning fire and when I heard a crackling, I opened my eyes and found that the fences were flaming embers, so I just kicked it down whilst it was on fire and proceeded to walk up to the entrance of the caryard. As I was walking up, I realised that what I did was in fact the Lucid Task of the month and made a mental note to write this down later.

----------


## Eldraziking187

OK, I managed to do one, Pyromancy. This is not a new one for me as I have already had several LD's were the easy solution to a problem is to burn through it. Here's the dream:

I was water skiing, not yet lucid. I looked down and noticed that my ski were not but a foam type boogie board. We were in a lake and I noticed a very jagged, rocky edge on the lake. It seemed to go strait up and there was no vegetation. I crashed and was under water for a moment and could see nothing. The water was very murky. As I layed on my stomach on the boogie board, I noticed little currents going by pushing me down a very small byway that looked as though it lead into a swampland marshy area, maybe a creek of small river is how I would discribe. All my friends from the boat that had been skiing me around had circled back and were now cheering me on to catch these currents. One of the women on board actully said to me "They will take you to where the dream wants you to go." This instantly made me lucid. At this point I knew I could leave this particular dreamscape because everytime I become lucid that does cross my mind but I preferre to see were my own subconscious was planing on taking me so I catch the first currnt and for how small and unnoticable they were, they actully moved me across the surface of thr water pretty quick. As I catch the first one, my friends cheered , claped, hugged each other and one of them actully started making out with another one (there was probably beer involved. me and abunch of friends do go on the boat on the weekends. They are a craziy bunch) Anyway, I made it into a very small, murky grey bit of water surounded by tree's and plants. It was dark but still daylight and I felt as though something was in the water with me. The water under me was very deep and I got off the board to see if I could stand in it. I could but it was up to my neck and what I was standing on felt like it was moving and alive. I quickly jumped out of the water and stopped investigating the water, I could tell I did not want to know what was under the water. A couple of feet away, there was another little tiny bit of shallow water on the forest floor and a small grey allagator was resting in the middle of it. The creature was not your typical gator. It was shorter in lenth but had more bulk. He almost looked like a huge version of what we in the south call a horned lizard



This creatue sat and look at me, looked up at what looked to bats flying under a small canopy that the lizard sat under. About 5 feet over his head. One bat came down, too close and the beast attacked. A firey whip tounge came from its mouth and touched it's prey in a way that just singed it enough for it to fall strait to mouth. I was still lucid and the fire made me remember one of the challenges! To create and control fire with my mind, I went big this time. I consintrated and could feel my body heating up. It was hot and hurt. I could feel some burning pain. Fire bursted out of me in an Atomic explosion and the entire forest was destroyed. Sand tured to glass beneith my feet. Everything around me was dead and I could see the lake. I walked to the edge of a rocky cliff. looked down and saw that I was high above the lake. I could see my friends in the boat and they were being attacked by what looked like a giant Grouper. I walked away and tryed to manifest myself into a mushroom patch. It did not work and everytime I opened my eyes, I couild see only one mushroom on the ground surounded by grass. The rest of my dream was me playing cards. I do that sometimes because I play the game so much in reality. The lizard in the dream had some aligator features but just looked distorted. Horned lizard was the best desciption.

I have not been having the best LD's latly due to how much stress I go though on a daily basis but things do change. I'm suprised I was even able to become Lucid with how stressed I am. 

Also, the ppl in the boat were not my typical friends that I go out with. I did not know them.
I;m going to go look a images of Mushroom patches now.

----------


## Eldraziking187

for some reason my post keep disapearing?

----------


## jmulcahy

Sounds great!  I'm a new member and I'll see what I can do.  :smiley:

----------


## Delwind

i was at a farm and suddenly became lucid (MILD), i thought: time to do the lucid task and my dream goal! ok, my dream goal was to go through a wall, i started walking looking for a wall to try it and i saw some wooden houses, i went there and the dream became 3rd person, but i wanted to do it in 1st person. I  made it go to 1st person and it became again 3rd person, then i shouted: stay in 1st person, damnit! Then it stayed in 1st person, and i was close to a house now, i went in front of the window and walked through it sucessfully! 
Suddenly appeared 3 guys with guns trying to shoot me, and i thought: now its the time to try the TOTM, i aimed at them with my hands open and tried to shoot fire, nothing happened, i said : come on! I started to shoot fire like a flamethrower with my hand and it became 3rd person, i had a crosshair like in a game (i think im playing too much Red Dead Redemption xD) and i was pwning them, and soon the house started to burn in flames, i thought: now im going to a mushroom field, but i woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Looks like I'll be getting to work huntin' for shroom patches! And burning them, I suppose. XD

----------


## jordan1000

I DID IT YAY!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it i believed i could do all this in my dream and i did yay  ::D:  lol

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job all, everything should be caught up soon

----------


## Ayrwen

Umm... does this count? Because I heard that you can only count the task of the month done if, when in a dream, you think "Ooh, I should try to do the TOM!" and then do it...





> A fragment of me ripping off a huge poster and crumpling it into a ball. I throw it to the ground and now there is a huge crumpled paper on the ground. I think that I should try setting it on fire. I snap my fingers near the ball and see with unusual vividness (and slowness too, actually) how sparks from my snap fly, how a fire forms and catches on the ball quickly enveloping the whole paper in flames. Imagine this in slow-motion, cause that's how I saw it and see it before my eyes now. I think while looking at the ball of fire, that this just maybe could count as the task of the month, since I remembered about it straight after performing pyrokinesis.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Umm... does this count? Because I heard that you can only count the task of the month done if, when in a dream, you think "Ooh, I should try to do the TOM!" and then do it...



Easy answer that you can find out yourself?

Were you lucid?  Whatever you response is, will be the same for "does this count?"

----------


## Ayrwen

> Easy answer that you can find out yourself?
> 
> Were you lucid?  Whatever you response is, will be the same for "does this count?"




Yup, I was lucid.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

My first time at accomplishing a task of the month! Did the advanced task and failed at the basic. Here is an excerpt:

*Then I remembered the task of the month and felt ready to try pyrokenesis again. I went outside and there were a bunch of people having a barbecue. Actually, many barbecues. There were barbecue grills and burning logs everywhere. I thought it would be fun to start up one of the grills with pyrokenesis and surprise the people, but I couldn't find a fire that wasn't already burning. So I found a really big log that was burning on a metal stand. I tried shooting fire out of my hands but only made smoke. So I started manipulating the fire on the log with my mind, making the flames grow higher. I tried shooting flames again. I felt a warmth and then a rather uncomfortable heat move down my arms to my hands and I pushed my hands out in front of me. Sparks flew out of my palms and exploded on the burning log. I tried a few more times until I got some legitimate jets coming out of my palms. They were like large bottle rocket flares. Problem is, it hurt! It felt like I was spewing acid out of my hands. So I figured I had accomplished the task and it was time to move on. What was the other task? Walk through a mushroom patch? I started looking around for mushrooms in the long grass I was standing in. I found some tiny white ones, but not anything you could call a mushroom patch. I somehow ended up back inside the house and thought about going back out to look for mushrooms. Wouldn't it be cool if they were glowing mushrooms? I had to squeeze back out between a counter and the door. I realized I could leave the door open because I was dreaming. It was dark out. I saw a faint blue glow around the corner of the house and tried to make a mushroom appear when I walked around the house, but the glow was just coming from the grass. I decided to give up on the mushrooms and just take a walk.

----------


## Samael

> Advanced Task - Use pyrokinesis



And I was worried I wouldn't have time to do a task this month. 

I don't suppose it counts if I did it in a non-lucid in the first week of June? No? Okay, I'll go do it again.

/egotism

----------


## XeL

I did the basic one:





> I wake up and DEILD. I find myself levitating in my living room. I drop to the group and dash around on the floor using telekinesis on different objects. The dream is about to destabilize so I stop and look at my hands. I remember the task to walk through a mushroom patch. I turn around and see lots of black mushrooms growing out of my floor. I walk through the patch and get to the window.

----------


## Max ツ

Come to think of it, I don't see two badges on anyone, not just us.  ::?:

----------


## Raven Knight

**Shrooms**
I was in the DDO village of Korthos.  I looked around and thought that was strange.  I looked down at myself.  I was wearing armor like one of the DDO characters.  I was in DDO!  Wait a minute that wasn't right DDO isn't a virtual reality system  The only way DDO could be this real is if I was dreaming, so I did a RC and found out I was dreaming.

I wanted to go with Tigress on this DDO dream.  I wondered where she was.  I thought maybe I would have to go get her.  But I spotted her almost right away.  I wasn't sure what character I had, but she was in the form of Envee one of her characters that is a rogue.  We left the town.  Tigress said she had a quest.  So I followed her for a while and we reached a cave.  We went inside and wandered around for a bit, killing some kobolds as we came across them.  The kobolds seemed pathetically weak.  We came into a large chamber that was filled with large mushrooms.  They were huge.  We wandered into the mushroom patch, which was more like a forest.  We wandered around for a while, seeing no sign of another way out or of any enemies.  The forest of mushrooms was more like a maze.  And we were completely lost in it.  I thought climbing up one of the mushrooms might give one of us a view of where the exits were but how does one climb a giant mushroom?!  We were still wandering through the mushrooms when I woke.

----------


## XeL

Completed the advanced one too:

I'm wake up by flashing red lights from my REM-dreamer. I lay completey still. I see dreamscape forming in front of my eyes, I extend my dream arm to pull myself in, it works. I'm standing on my yard, there is snow everywhere. I remember the advanced Totm. I try to breathe fire. Nothing happens. There are two DC's standing around, one man and one woman with dark hair. They're both holding skiing equipment. They start laughing as I fail to breathe fire over and over again. Finally i see some smoke, but no flames. I turn around and try to put a house on fire using mind control. I leap into the air in frustration. In the reflection of a window high up I can see flames, I turn around, the whole building is one fire. I turn the other way, thinking about setting another building on fire, it works, it bursts into flames. There is a head stuck in snow, not quite human. It has one big green eye and a funnily shaped beak. I approach the head and sit down in the snow. Through a glass door I can see people walking around, apparently we're in a different dimension. The head greets me, I ask for advice on what I should do with my life. The head answers: "This may not be your place in life". "Where should I go then" I reply. "South" it replies. "To a place more sunny?". "Possibly". I thank the head and hug it, I close my eyes and wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, lots of people doing it this month  ::D:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

So, is there anything more I need to do to get my super-special badge and orange name and all that?

----------


## XeL

^Obviously not  :tongue2:

----------


## Max ツ

Hey Ninja!!! I know you are there, stop ignoring me!!  How the heck did XeL get two badges??!!!  I want my badges!!!!  :`(

You know, you might find yourself in a situation like this soon :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7gCd...eature=related

 :Big laugh:

----------


## PercyLucid

Oh, finally the two wings  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Hey!!!!!!!!  

I want my two wings!!!!  It's the 20th!!!  Eighteen days worth of waste on the second pair of wings!!!  The mushroom patch was my idea, so I know I did it properly  :Mad: 

After that beating, I from me you will get this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvNpwB25zTA

----------


## Eldraziking187

OK, Mushroom patch is done. After trying for several days, I have done it. I became lucid when I saw my dream girl. She always does that for me. I have been looking at pic's of mushroom patches and that helped me summon one in the dream. We rolled around and played. I remember trying to run to the edge of the patch to see what we were next to and I ran for a while with no ending. It was dark, moist and smelled to me like fried chicken (weird). After all the action me and the Dream Girl were filty dirty, covered from head to toe with black dirt. She told me her name was Amanda but that seems to offten change. It was fun. Also I noticed some large tree-like mushrooms in the background but everytime I tried to approch one of them, it would be farther away then it innitially look. Must have been pretty big. It seemed like something was holding me back in this one. Even though I was lucid the entire time I could not make some things happen.

Happy Fathers day everybody! :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry, I guess I missed it  :Sad:

----------


## sjasogun1

Hi I'm new here. I was redirected here from the dreams thread from another forum (a forum which had nothing at all to do with dreams, by the way  :tongue2: ). I posted there about my brother, who has a strange knack for lucid dreaming. Without doing anything at all for it, he dreams lucid 1/3 dreams he remembers, which is roughly once a week. I asked there whether they knew something for him to do in his lucid dreams, since he has done everything obvious, and lots of less obvious things. Zinayzen (who hasn't posted here for over a year) redirected me here, and here I am. I am not sure whether my brother will create an account, since he is not very fond of forums. I told him the task of the month of this month, and he is going to try it.
Well, I've told alot about my brother already, but... well I'm not that interesting. This is not an introduction forum, so I'll just do my introduction somewhere else  :tongue2:

----------


## Max ツ

> Sorry, I guess I missed it



 ::hug::  Sure took you a lot of time. -_-

----------


## PercyLucid

You are still missing mine  :Sad:

----------


## DoctorKwack101

I showed that mushroom patch who's BOSS!

----------


## Clyde Machine

It's gettin' real close to call - I don't think I'm gonna complete the tasks before month's end.

----------


## PercyLucid

> It's gettin' real close to call - I don't think I'm gonna complete the tasks before month's end.



Stay positive dude!  Instead say, "I will complete this tonight!  It's almost time so I need to hurry up!"  Do not say to your subconscious you won't be able.

----------


## kevtegr8

I attempted the first task this morning. I tried to grab some fire from the sun. Didn't work too well. Ill try again tonight!

----------


## Samael

> *Things to Run Away From #93. My Driving*
> 
> What were my lucid goals again? Oh yeah, pyrokinesis. I bring my hands together like I'm holding a ball between them, and slowly bring them apart. Nothing's happening.
> 
> I take a deep breath, focus on all of the rage and anger and fear that I felt in the previous dream. I bring my hands apart, and this time a chain of beads of fire forms between them. I wave my hands and the fire dissipates.
> 
> Huh. Apparently it's easier to summon fire when you're actually being threatened. Good to know.
> 
> I grab a cardboard box wedged in the rocks behind me and try to do the same thing. The cardboard smoulders on one edge, but doesn't catch fire.



Wow. That was a weak attempt. Good thing I didn't brag about how easy this was gonna be.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I started off by a river with Chris from Total Drama World Tour, and some classmates(DS). I noticed my classmates, and became lucid without RCing! I decided to finally do the DV tasks for June. So, I made a mushroom patch appear. I walked through it. Then, I used pyrokinesis, and razed the mushroom patch. Short, sweet and to the point. This was only a nap, so I didn't have a lot of time left. So, I went to a nearby pool party to wreak havoc. I soon awoke


There, both tasks mixed to make one epic task. I did it. And it was fun! Good choices for tasks DV!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> So, I made a mushroom patch appear. I walked through it. Then, I used pyrokinesis, and razed the mushroom patch. Short, sweet, and to the point.



It's been hard with my new dream signs to become lucid, and I didn't think I'd do the tasks in time, but I got it at the last minute.

----------


## kookyinc

Alas, alas, I really suck at dream recall and getting lucid, so I wasn't able to do it. Ah well, maybe next month.

----------

